# Wow



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

These guys here really make some fantastic baits. Wonder if anyone has thought of making some videos or tuderals to show beginners how to get into it. I know I'm always interested in making my own baits and using them. Some on airbrushing would be nice also. I have found some on other sites but just suprised this forum dont have them.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I would love to see video on making crank baits and things from some of the builders on here! IMO there has never been any finer craftsmanship put into a bait as some I've seen right here in this OGF forum. 
I would think that some video tutorial would be a big hit.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Im often filming my processes, not that Im a supercraftsman/baitmaker, but I like to make videos aswell. At the moment Im more into moldmaking/pouring. But I have, somewhere, some clips from my steps making a pike/musky glider, tho I cut them out with a CNC, so theres not much to get there ...
I will post a link here when I have made a video, once, in the future...

Edit: I also take alot of pictures of my steps, can be found here

Michael


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

If your video is anything like your pic's, I would buy it. Also like your router jig, I have been a woodworker for 18 years and have seen a few nasty cuts from guys trying to route to small of pieces of wood. Most dangerous machine in the shop is a router.
Jeff


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Thx. Unfortunately my videos are not as my photos  yet...
I decided to make a jig, when my older brother, should show me how easy routering is, 1 bait went fine, the next did not...

Michael


----------

